# squadron leader



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello to all.:rapture:

Anyone know where I can purchase a few tins of squadron leader. It is getting difficult to find. I found one vendor who had the 250 gm box, but after I ordered he told me it was sold out and reversed my charges. 
I really prefer the tins to the box, but at this point it doesnt matter, I NEED squadron leader. LOL
Thanks for all your help. I know I usually do not post on the pipe side, but pipe smoking has in some ways become my primary smoke when I want to relax. 

Much appreciated Jerry


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Not sure about their current stock, but I have purchased squadron leader in bulk from pipesandcigars.com in the past.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Unless someone is sitting on a pile of it and is willing to part with some your best bet right now is to get on lists to be notified when it's in stock with as many places as you can. Any of the more popular blends from SG are in short supply and sell out quickly whenever they become available. If I had more than one tin I'd help you out but my own mother couldn't pry my last tin out of my hands, (luckily she's 83 and doesn't smoke so she's not much of a threat).


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

What's going on with the SG products? Are they leaving the business too, following Dunhill out the door?


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

beefytee said:


>


Gold Leader, this is Red 5. I'm goin' in.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Z.Kramer said:


> Not sure about their current stock, but I have purchased squadron leader in bulk from pipesandcigars.com in the past.


 Thanks for info. They are out of stock. I actually go their once a month in person to buy pipe and tobacco. Great vendor. No S. L. and they have no idea when their inventory of it will be replenished.

Much regards Jerry


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I too have a couple of tins I could swap. Hopefully, someone has a pile of FVF, but I would consider another Va or VaPer. PM me.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

veteranvmb said:


> Hello to all.
> 
> Anyone know where I can purchase a few tins of squadron leader. It is getting difficult to find. I found one vendor who had the 250 gm box, but after I ordered he told me it was sold out and reversed my charges.
> I really prefer the tins to the box, but at this point it doesnt matter, I NEED squadron leader. LOL
> ...


Yo New Yawk - us Empire State'rs gotta stick together, especially with the hideous blue/gold license plates we are forced to drive around with now.

I have a jar filled with what's left of a 250gm box. PM me with a destination address and I'll send you enough to keep you puffin' until you find/trade more tins.

Personally I hate this stuff, I've been giving away the rest of that 8.75 oz box. One man's trash is another's treasure :drama:


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> Yo New Yawk - us Empire State'rs gotta stick together, especially with the hideous blue/gold license plates we are forced to drive around with now.
> 
> I have a jar filled with what's left of a 250gm box. PM me with a destination address and I'll send you enough to keep you puffin' until you find/trade more tins.
> 
> Personally I hate this stuff, I've been giving away the rest of that 8.75 oz box. One man's trash is another's treasure :drama:


LOL well out of the 5 or 6 samples I tried from you it was my favorite. I snagged up a couple 250g boxes from cupojoes a couple weeks ago. Those sealed bags unopened should age forever right?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

RJpuffs said:


> Yo New Yawk - us Empire State'rs gotta stick together, especially with the hideous blue/gold license plates we are forced to drive around with now.


Agreed. Words cannot describe how bad they look.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

BigRay023 said:


> LOL well out of the 5 or 6 samples I tried from you it was my favorite. I snagged up a couple 250g boxes from cupojoes a couple weeks ago. Those sealed bags unopened should age forever right?


I hate all latakia 8)

In "theory" the baggies should hold. There was another thread where I dissected a Esoterica baggie layers, search for it, I'm too lazy to look.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

8ball917 said:


> Agreed. Words cannot describe how bad they look.


I'm holding onto my white/blue Empire plates for as long as I can!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

BigRay023 said:


> Those sealed bags unopened should age forever right?


Mason jars are so cheap. I don't know why anyone would risk a little pinhole in one of these foil bags caused by any number of possibilities ruining their fine pipe tobacco. I would jar it for several different reasons. :2


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> I'm holding onto my white/blue Empire plates for as long as I can!


Same here. I know I'll have mine for 2 more years minimum. I JUST renewed my registration.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

beefytee said:


> Same here. I know I'll have mine for 2 more years minimum.


Put it in a Mason jar and it'll keep forever.


----------



## westrujp (Oct 28, 2009)

I find that McClelland 3 Oaks is a good substitute for SA, might be worth a shot.

Seems to be easier for me to keep lit, as well.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

My local B&M is totally stocked up on this blend. Not so with other SG tins though. I bought a bunch because I like the stuff, and they've already put out a new stack of tins. Strange!

Before you ask, no FVF in there though, or anything else for that matter. Just Squadron Leader.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

FiveStar said:


> My local B&M is totally stocked up on this blend. Not so with other SG tins though. I bought a bunch because I like the stuff, and they've already put out a new stack of tins. Strange!
> 
> Before you ask, no FVF in there though, or anything else for that matter. Just Squadron Leader.


Is it bad that I started to get excited?

I wish I had some for you Jerry, I'd be sure to send it right over. :thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> I'm holding onto my white/blue Empire plates for as long as I can!


That makes two of us. But the state is hard up for cash.
So they will force them on you.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

ultramag said:


> Mason jars are so cheap. I don't know why anyone would risk a little pinhole in one of these foil bags caused by any number of possibilities ruining their fine pipe tobacco. I would jar it for several different reasons. :2


Good point. Plus it would be good to see the goods before stashing it away also. Thanks for your :2


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

westrujp said:


> I find that McClelland 3 Oaks is a good substitute for SA, might be worth a shot.
> 
> Seems to be easier for me to keep lit, as well.


I found Butera Pelican to be very similar to SL as well.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Samuel Gawith Bulk Squadron Leader Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com

http://www.briarpatch.biz/pipetobacco.html

These shops seem to have it..


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Yo New Yawk - us Empire State'rs gotta stick together, especially with the hideous blue/gold license plates we are forced to drive around with now.


When the hell did this happen?!?!

I leave NY for a few years and it turns to crap. :noidea:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

WWhermit said:


> When the hell did this happen?!?!
> 
> I leave NY for a few years and it turns to crap. :noidea:
> 
> ...


Very recently I started seeing them. My father tells me they are similar to how the plates looked when he was younger. Around 1978 and earlier.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

CraigJS said:


> Samuel Gawith Bulk Squadron Leader Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com
> 
> These shops seem to have it..


This is a smokingpipes bookmarked link - they PROBABLY do NOT have it in stock as it does NOT show up in the bulk SG listings. Try ordering it, 9 gets you 10 that it will be followed by an apologetic refund email. If not, you score! :thumb:


----------

